# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Ferdi-dad

## .:SpIcYsPy:.

England football star Rio Ferdinand has become a dad! His girlfriend gave birth to a baby boy yesterday and he even missed training to be at the hospital with her. They've called him Lorenz - aww!

----------


## Jada-GDR

lorenz? bit odd is it not - or is it just foreign?

----------

